# LN2 in WIESBADEN



## jaag76jose (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich habe vor in Kurze mal mit Ln2 zu Benchen. Ich habe schon alles was ich brauche außer ln2.

deswegen wenn jemand weiss wo  ln2 in Wiesbaden Ungebung zu kaufen gibt bin ich dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus


----------



## freezy94 (1. Juli 2015)

Cryotechnik-Service ist top... Einfach mal anfragen, liefern jedoch erst ab 20 Liter und kommen nicht aus deiner Gegend.


----------



## jaag76jose (1. Juli 2015)

danke , habe ich schon gefunden, aber vielen dank


----------

